# Gulf coast trip



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Im living in Galveston on the water currently, but would like to make a weekend trip to another stop in the gulf coast. Where would you go and why? Really looking to target something other than reds, jacks or pompano maybe, but not opposed to feeding more redfish in a different venue. If it’s along the gulf coast I’m willing to travel. Where are some places worth checking out? 
If anyone ever wanted to swap trips I fish weekly and gig a bunch in Galveston.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Calcasieu, maybe?


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Tuna sin Venice


----------



## Ryan Russell (Apr 18, 2017)

Panama City and their bay systems, but there are shallower sandbars around the Destin area that you can wade and sight cast to Pompano. It's basically our version of bone fishing


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

If you have never night fished for speckled trout under lights, the orange beach area is amazing for that in the spring, summer on fly rod. Lots of little trout and lots of fun. You aren't going to catch and monsters but its a fun trip to do.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

If I were you I’d head down to Freeport and maybe fish your way towards Galveston and see what you find there


----------

